# I'm noticing lower rated pax



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

lately only the new Uber pax are started out as 5.0....this last week I'm seeing a lot of 4.6 4.7 and 4.8...coindentially very few tips among this bunch...

on simple hop in and hop out if pax is on time and pleasant I give 5.0 tip or not...... but
if its airport or cruise run and I'm lifting luggage and no tip now their down at 4 and possibly lower.....yesterday I took a couple to MIA airport and no tip and 4 bags.... and I had to pay the toll on the way out on Rt 112....so that 70 cents came out of the $8 fare.... he got a 2....

I got an uber X ping today and I saw 4.4..... I said no thanks..... I figured he must really be miserable...


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Same here. I've picked up a 4.2 and a 4.11. Both were black males. Seemed okay but didn't talk much though.

For the most part, the average tends to be around 4.8 but the outliers like I mentioned may seem to make it lower than it actually is.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I've been noticing this as well.
A lot of drivers are knocking a star off for non-tippers and I think this may be a reflection of that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bean said:


> I've been noticing this as well.
> A lot of drivers are knocking a star off for non-tippers and I think this may be a reflection of that.


Some drivers are giving 1 star to pleasant pax that don't tip, that's what's really screwing up the ratings. Ratings should reflect if a pax was pleasant, non-eventful trip or a nightmare to avoid. I picked up a 4.39 pax (because it was a select request) and was very pleasant. He had never tipped before, told him that's why his rating was so low. He didn't realize it, ended up tipping me $10.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> lately only the new Uber pax are started out as 5.0....this last week I'm seeing a lot of 4.6 4.7 and 4.8...coindentially very few tips among this bunch...
> 
> on simple hop in and hop out if pax is on time and pleasant I give 5.0 tip or not...... but
> if its airport or cruise run and I'm lifting luggage and no tip now their down at 4 and possibly lower.....yesterday I took a couple to MIA airport and no tip and 4 bags.... and I had to pay the toll on the way out on Rt 112....so that 70 cents came out of the $8 fare.... he got a 2....
> ...


All the pax needs to do is open a new uber account in a different name. That solves their low rating issue. That's why pax ratings don't mean much.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

A lot of people are decent during the daytime, but can turn into real morons at night when you have inserted some alcohol into them...


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> All the pax needs to do is open a new uber account in a different name. That solves their low rating issue. That's why pax ratings don't mean much.


I avoid 5.0 from sketchy bars and areas because it usually is a wildcard that could be a new account from an awful pax



Certain Judgment said:


> A lot of people are decent during the daytime, but can turn into real morons at night when you have inserted some alcohol into them...


So true. I see it so often where a same 4.7 person acts like a 5 during the day but a 2 during drunk nights out.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

My last trip Saturday PAX friend gave me $40 for a ride worth less than that. It wasn't his account. That's 100 stars from me.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

min ride/ pool no tip , or attitude auto 2 stars.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> All the pax needs to do is open a new uber account in a different name. That solves their low rating issue. That's why pax ratings don't mean much.


Nope, credit card has to match the user,


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Don't worry, pass on them all you want new drivers will be happy to take them. I"m new and I don't know what's going on, very few pings in my area, so I accept all I don't even see a rating. Also new drivers will also give all pax 5 stars most likely even if they ask for a stop and don't tip. Please pass up the non tippers, I just need to do rides instead of driving home on empty miles during rush hour thru the center of town.

We don't have Uber Poo in my area so that's good. We don't have enough pax here period.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Fritz Duval said:


> Nope, credit card has to match the user,


You can call your credit card co, and ask for cards to be issued to you in different names. You will get them in the mail and then you can open new uber accounts


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Fritz Duval said:


> Nope, credit card has to match the user,


Another is the difficulty of cell phone number replacement.



AuxCordBoston said:


> You can call your credit card co, and ask for cards to be issued to you in different names. You will get them in the mail and then you can open new uber accounts


What about the phone number u will use to call the uber?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Another is the difficulty of cell phone number replacement.
> 
> What about the phone number u will use to call the uber?


Create a new phone number and email. There are apps which give you a number.


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> lately only the new Uber pax are started out as 5.0....this last week I'm seeing a lot of 4.6 4.7 and 4.8...coindentially very few tips among this bunch...
> 
> on simple hop in and hop out if pax is on time and pleasant I give 5.0 tip or not...... but
> if its airport or cruise run and I'm lifting luggage and no tip now their down at 4 and possibly lower.....yesterday I took a couple to MIA airport and no tip and 4 bags.... and I had to pay the toll on the way out on Rt 112....so that 70 cents came out of the $8 fare.... he got a 2....
> ...


I have had riders that are 3.9. We have LOTS of riders in Toronto that have extremely Low Ratings well below 4,5.
Most riders in Toronto don't even know their rating or care what it is.
They don't know where to find it in the App.
They read nothing about how to use the rider App properly or care.
80% of all my riders don't even rate the Driver. Not required in Toronto. They forget or can't be bothered.
As for drivers being below 4.6 in Toronto. lots of them.
Unfortunately we have to accept rides because of the Acceptance %. It drops dramatically if you don't accept POOL or a couple of rides.
Uber wants you to accept rides that are 12mins away. By the time you get to the pickup the rider has cancelled. Loss $ for driver.
The cancellation fee system is very unfair. Great number of riders in Toronto cancel !!
Women in Toronto Never Tip !
European riders will tip but is it extremely rare. Uber has brainwashed a Canadian rider Not To Tip !



steveK2016 said:


> Some drivers are giving 1 star to pleasant pax that don't tip, that's what's really screwing up the ratings. Ratings should reflect if a pax was pleasant, non-eventful trip or a nightmare to avoid. I picked up a 4.39 pax (because it was a select request) and was very pleasant. He had never tipped before, told him that's why his rating was so low. He didn't realize it, ended up tipping me $10.


Biggest excuse in Toronto for No Tip to driver is the customer has No Cash !
The 20yr olds in Toronto Never carry Cash.
That's their excuse.
They are extremely CHEAP in what they will spend their money on.
Most think the Tip is in the Fare. That's another line they use.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Ratings should reflect if a pax was pleasant, non-eventful trip or a nightmare to avoid.


To me, a 15 minute, barely above minimum fare trip with no tip is "a nightmare to avoid"!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> lately only the new Uber pax are started out as 5.0....this last week I'm seeing a lot of 4.6 4.7 and 4.8...coindentially very few tips among this bunch...
> 
> on simple hop in and hop out if pax is on time and pleasant I give 5.0 tip or not...... but
> if its airport or cruise run and I'm lifting luggage and no tip now their down at 4 and possibly lower.....yesterday I took a couple to MIA airport and no tip and 4 bags.... and I had to pay the toll on the way out on Rt 112....so that 70 cents came out of the $8 fare.... he got a 2....
> ...


You only get $8 to go to MIA?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lower rated pax


----------

